# Coaching question: Power Test...How often!?



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Coaches (or those being coached),

It is common for the coach to set your FTP using a 20 minute power test at the beginning of the season or as one is leaving base training.

Lets say your race season is from March to July and you were first tested by your coach in November (about 5 months ago).

How frequently should one be tested in order to ADJUST training FTP wattage numbers to see what your workout intensity should look like?

Are we supposed to just use the same FTP number all season and not test again?

I am still using my original FTP numbers from 5 months ago when I was tested and had no power in the legs. I am pretty sure I have gotten stronger/faster.

Thoughts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

Not a coach, but being coached

My program starts out with the same numbers as last tested. Probably high but since doing lots of low intensity work not that big of a deal. I am tested in Base 3 (friel based) during recovery week (2 on/1off) and again during the second round of Base 3 so for me three weeks apart. I don't typcally see much change but some as I get used to higher intensity work. The next test is after the final week of the build phase during recovery week. I only have one build but I would think you would want to test after each build if you have more.

So yes I think it would be time to test if you have not tested in 5 months. Just make sure you are rested.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

It depends (great answer, huh?). If the person is a new rider, I will test them monthly because their gains are usually more rapid in the beginning. More experienced riders are usually every 6-8 weeks, depending on where they are in their plan. 

More importantly, I test their ability on the next training phase. For example, testing VO2 before/during/after VO2max phase, anaerobic before/during/after anaerobic, etc. I do not have much use for a rider's FTP when they are 4 weeks from their A-race and I am prescribing sprint workouts.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

rydbyk said:


> Coaches (or those being coached),
> 
> It is common for the coach to set your FTP using a 20 minute power test at the beginning of the season or as one is leaving base training.
> 
> ...


Tests are not the only means by which one can estimate FTP. For example, one can determine FTP if they are doing regular longer interval work, or do races suitable to test such capability.

Tests should be specific to the goals and needs of the athlete.

But as a rule of thumb, as _iliveonnitro _says, more frequently with a new athlete/client, and less so as the coach gets to know an athlete better, and knows when specific testing is desirable/needed. How frequently though is a matter of various things, and the actual event calendar is a factor in that.

If you are unsure, then a schedule of every 6-8 weeks is a reasonable place to start. Keep in mind that a test result is just one data point and it needs to be considered in context of recent performances. Tests results shouldn't really be a big surprise. If they are, then make sure it's a repeatable surprise.

Sometimes I'll use tests as a race substitute, put the rider through the mental side of it as much as the physical test of performance, or as a way to provide a goal to work towards when the current known calendar is thin or undecided. Good for breaking up a winter routine for some in colder climates.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> Tests are not the only means by which one can estimate FTP. For example, one can determine FTP if they are doing regular longer interval work, or do races suitable to test such capability.
> 
> Tests should be specific to the goals and needs of the athlete.
> 
> ...


Nearly all of my workouts are based on my FTP test from 5 months ago. I am riding a ton and racing Cat 1 mtb. Am I wrong in thinking that perhaps when my coach says "Do 120% of FTP for 3 minutes" sorta thing that maybe the wattage numbers are too low now?

I am asking you all because I know there are varying thoughts on this.

I could just go do the darn test on my own and see where I am at..not that difficult to determine I guess right?

Again, thanks a bunch for the feedback everyone.

For the record, I like my coach and feel that he is doing a good job. Having said that, there are always diff schools of thought and I prefer to hear all sides.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

rydbyk said:


> Nearly all of my workouts are based on my FTP test from 5 months ago. I am riding a ton and racing Cat 1 mtb. Am I wrong in thinking that perhaps when my coach says "Do 120% of FTP for 3 minutes" sorta thing that maybe the wattage numbers are too low now?
> 
> I am asking you all because I know there are varying thoughts on this.
> 
> ...


1. Talk with your coach. 

2. IMO, most interval prescription should be based on what you can do/have been able to do recently. Using a % of FTP is really only a guideline starting point when you are not sure and haven't done such efforts before. 

Thereafter, you use what you've been able to do to guide what to do next time. 

However that assumes the intervals are solely for physical development and there may be other reasons for using them.

In your case with your 3-min efforts, you need to know 2 things:
- what is the intended goal for the efforts?
- then knowing that, how hard should you really be doing them

As an example, I often prescribe 1-2 minute efforts for riders, done at a level that would be equivalent to ~ 110% of FTP. It's not because they are meant to be hard/taxing or designed for a specific physiological development purpose, but rather they are used as "leg openers", or just a way to break a trainer ride without being overly taxing (if I don't want a ride to be too hard). 

So while they are intervals, they are not all that hard because I have a different objective than I would if I wanted say to develop anaerobic work capacity.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

rydbyk said:


> Nearly all of my workouts are based on my FTP test from 5 months ago. I am riding a ton and racing Cat 1 mtb. Am I wrong in thinking that perhaps when my coach says "Do 120% of FTP for 3 minutes" sorta thing that maybe the wattage numbers are too low now?
> 
> I am asking you all because I know there are varying thoughts on this.
> 
> ...


Coggan Power Zones - Power Training Levels by Andrew Coggan | TrainingPeaks (for reference)

Prescribing above-FTP efforts based on FTP is only a guideline for testing purposes. I have riders who struggle to do 1x115% for 3 minutes and I have other riders who can do >3x130% for 3min. The former rider is often a better TTist and the latter rider is usually a better crit rider/track sprinter. It depends on the person's genetic makeup and where he/she is at in their training. Certainly one cannot expect to hold the same power/duration for a 3min effort in January as he/she would in July.

As Alex said, the best way is to find out what the person can really do and prescribe a workout based on that.


----------

